# Keyboard/mouse/wireless not working



## CodyWD (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi everyone, my keyboard and synaptics touchpad mouse are not working with X.

What do I have to do :\

Laptop: Gateway MX8734


----------



## CodyWD (Feb 27, 2011)

Wait! I GOT IT  Had to make HAL start by editing rc.conf and adding:

```
hald_enable="YES"
```

Now a new problem arises... How do I get my wireless card: The Realtex 8187 (rtl8187 in linux) to work??


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 27, 2011)

CodyWD said:
			
		

> Wait! I GOT IT  Had to make HAL start by editing rc.conf and adding:
> 
> ```
> hald_enable="YES"
> ```



You'd need dbus, too, but maybe already had it.  See the Handbook X11 Config chapter.



> Now a new problem arises... how do I get my wireless card: The Realtex 8187 (rtl8187 in linux) to work??



Use the man pages to search for it:
`% apropos 8187`

```
urtw(4)                  - Realtek RTL8187B/L USB IEEE 802.11b/g wireless network device
```

And then read that man page:
`% man 4 urtw`


----------

